# The Arch is complete



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

A little late to say this, but there is an easier way. You had the right idea with the plywood. Use a piece for each side and infill between with 2x4's following the curve. Then use 1/4" drywall to follow the curve. The radius of the curve can be easily calculated with a construction calculator or an online calculator. If you know the length, and the total height, the calculator will give you the radius.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes - that would have been easier. But that would have required me to borrow my dad's truck and drive into town for a sheet of plywood.

I just didn't feel like it. :laughing:

Somehow - when I'm lazy - things get more tedious. Total woman for ya.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice! Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Painted is what I meant, if you're painting.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I've seen that done on hgtv. It takes work so nice job.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok - room is textured and painted (well, almost done being painted). I hate the yellow (my husband's color of choice) but whatever - I'm not the interior decorating type - that's all on him. I just do the work.

And as you can see I sculpted the center upward by removing the drywall in this area and evening it out with mud before adding the bead trim. So it's more 'flat' in appearance - not perfect, but much better - no serious sag illusion. 










The arch looks better now that it's been tidied up and polished off.


----------

